# 2010 Trapping Photos



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing with us. What is your target species on your line? Where in Mn are you from?


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks. Beaver, SW MN.


----------



## Shipley79 (Nov 25, 2010)

Grey Fox!!!


----------



## Shipley79 (Nov 25, 2010)

Red Fox.


----------



## Shipley79 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Red!!!


----------



## coyote29 (Aug 11, 2011)

2010 season - a couple of months anyway before freezing...


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work! How many you got there? Sell them all yet?


----------



## coyote29 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks. We caught 81 last year and about 7 or 8 reds. We sold them at the end of the year, but didn't get more than $15 each for them. I wish it were still worth something.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I heard coyotes are supposed to be coming up in price a bit next year, could be a bunch of B.S. but I have my fingers crossed. What kind of sets are you mainly running?


----------



## coyote29 (Aug 11, 2011)

We're using probably 90% flat sets and about 10% scent post. Hawbaker's 500 and red fox urine.


----------

